# Anyone see this?



## Cayal (May 16, 2008)

National Geographic News Photo Gallery: PHOTOS: Chile Volcano Erupts With Ash and Lightning






This is one of the most amazing photos I have ever seen.


----------



## Perpetual Man (May 16, 2008)

It is an incredible picture - this one and a few more from the same eruption were posted on the picture of the day thread a few days ago - but this might get a few more people to see it!!!


----------



## The Procrastinator (May 16, 2008)

Ooooooooo!

Yes, people like me who can't look at pic of the day for technical reasons - so thanks for giving this one its own thread. It doesn't even look real, does it?


----------



## Perpetual Man (May 16, 2008)

Sorry Procrastinator - so for any one who is unable to see picture of the day...

View attachment 16870

View attachment 16871

View attachment 16872


----------



## Lioness (May 16, 2008)

Wow, all three of those pictures are really amazing, expecially the first one.


----------



## Talysia (May 16, 2008)

Agreed - those are some impressive pictures!  Nature is truly a thing to be awed.


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 16, 2008)

Nah, that's photoshopped, that is...



Whoooa. I agree, they don't look quite real -- how truly stunning and awesome (in the true sense of the word)!


----------



## Tormented Seeker (May 16, 2008)

Gosh, if I didn't know better, I'd swear the first one is just a good fantasy drawing. If there was a tsunami in there too, we'd have all the elements of nature showing what they're capable of.

I must also mention the 2nd picture from Perpetual Man's post--I feel bad for saying this because of the poor people who live in the houses nearby but, man that is beautiful. Where is that gorgeous blue light coming from?


----------



## Cayal (May 17, 2008)

IS there actually any video footage of this?


----------



## Harpo (May 19, 2008)

Am I the only one who can see a giant elephant in the first photo? Head, ears, trunk and tusks included


----------



## Dave (May 22, 2008)

Harpo said:


> Am I the only one who can see a giant elephant in the first photo? Head, ears, trunk and tusks included


Like Ganesha, the Hindu Elephant God?


----------



## littlemissattitude (May 24, 2008)

Harpo said:


> Am I the only one who can see a giant elephant in the first photo? Head, ears, trunk and tusks included



No Harpo, you aren't the only one.  Although looked at slightly differently, it could also be a bison, charging head-on. 

Have to confess, I'm a cloud watcher from way back.  Earlier today, I saw the profile of a gorilla head in the clouds here.  It was quite spectacular, although not nearly so spectacular as the photos posted in this thread.


----------



## Grimward (May 24, 2008)

Cayal said:


> IS there actually any video footage of this?


 
About the event:
Video: Thousands evacuated as Chile volcano erupts | World news | guardian.co.uk


http://http://www.reuters.com/news/video?videoChannel=1003&refresh=true


This one has the closest video to the "blue light", but haven't found anything yet with the lightning...

http://http://usatoday.feedroom.com/?fr_story=FRdamp270801&rf=sitemap


----------



## Corina (Jul 29, 2008)

Woah!! That is freaky, but cool


----------



## Marcus15 (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow!! That is spectacular!!


----------



## tangaloomababe (Jul 30, 2008)

Words cant describe how amazing that is, awesome.  Yes its not so great for those living there but how grouse is it????? The first picture is !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

